# Why I love the PFF



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I was going to say, you can put it into words???


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome. Perfect


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats a good one. Really good one.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was great. I hope the weather clears up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> That was great. I hope the weather clears up in a couple weeks.


You back in town etc... I need to get my gear serviced. It's probably got cobwebs inside all my gear. Hopefully it will not be long till the weather clears up and the water starts to warm.:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> You back in town etc... I need to get my gear serviced. It's probably got cobwebs inside all my gear. Hopefully it will not be long till the weather clears up and the water starts to warm.:thumbsup:


I will be taking off in exactly two weeks and then i will be off for three weeks. I plan to be on the water as much as possible.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> I will be taking off in exactly two weeks and then i will be off for three weeks. I plan to be on the water as much as possible.


Can't wait!


----------

